# Coming Off Disability Allowance, But No Prospect Of Work



## Phaedrus (27 Nov 2009)

Hi,

Is Jobseeker's Allowance or Benefit available in this situation?


Thanks,

Mark


----------



## gipimann (27 Nov 2009)

Has the person leaving Disability Allowance been declared fit for work?  If so, and is available for and seeking full time work then a claim for Jobseeker's Allowance can be made.

JA is means-tested, the test is a little different to that for DA, and a person ceasing DA will also lose their free travel and the household benefits scheme if it's been granted.


----------



## Phaedrus (27 Nov 2009)

Thanks for the reply.

Not been declared fit for work, but wants to volunteer off DA - hates the stigma of being "on the sick", despite being a genuine case.

Not in receipt of any household benefits "package".

Does DA depend on PRSI "stamps" being contributed? If so, do they get "used up" on DA, affecting any entitlement to JA?


Thanks again,

Mark


----------



## pudds (27 Nov 2009)

Phaedrus said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Not been declared fit for work, but wants to volunteer off DA - hates the stigma of being "on the sick", despite being a genuine case.
> 
> ...


 
Once you have qualified for DA you will get it so long as your condition does not improve.  Unless you have the ability to return to work and a good chance  of getting a job in this climate, I would stay on DA.  and look out for a Community Employment Scheme where you can work for 19.5hrs a week and keep most of your DA payment. 



Can anyone confirm that this is still the case, cause think they stopped double payments for new entrants?


----------



## gipimann (28 Nov 2009)

Disability Allowance is not PRSI-based, it's a means-tested and medically assessed scheme, and as pudds said it continues as long as the person qualifies for it.

At the moment, it is possible to take up work of a rehabilitative nature (with permission from DSFA), and have earnings of up to €120 pw without affecting the amount of DA paid.  Earnings over that amount will be partly or fully assessed as means which may affect entitlement to DA.

Have a look at this section from welfare.ie site 
Disability Payments and Work


----------



## Phaedrus (28 Nov 2009)

Thanks guys.

One more factor with this is that this person is technically still employed by the employer from the time the DA was granted, but with the economy the way it is now, returning to employment with that employer is not possible - basically there's no job now.

How does it work to cease that employment and consider one of these community employment or FAS schemes?

Is it as simple as asking the employer to end the contract and then move on from there?


Thanks again,

Mark


----------



## Phaedrus (30 Nov 2009)

Sorry to seem pushy on this folks, but can anyone comment or advise on the current employer question?


Thanks,

Mark


----------



## gipimann (30 Nov 2009)

I'm not sure, but I guess giving notice to the employer and asking for a P45 should be enough?

Would also be useful for the future to get a letter from the employer stating that the job has gone.


----------



## Martin68 (8 Dec 2009)

I was in and out of work with illness for a period of nearly four years and when I finally had no option but to resign on medical grounds --I called the HR department and got my P45.(Within a few weeks)
I know what it is like being "On the sick" and I also hate the stigma that goes with it .
I would also suggest that a reference of work(Punctuality, work ethic, ability to get on with people etc) for possible future employment.Most companies are good enough to do this.This can usually be obtained even if the person has not worked there for a long time as they have records.
Hope this helps and things work out.


----------



## fababby (9 Dec 2009)

Hi Phaedrus - it occurs if your friend is still in employment, he may be on illness benefit, not disability allowance.  Which would also support why he is not on household benefits (payable with DA if you comply with other qualifying conditions) and not payment with illness benefit.  It is based on PRSI which is 'insurance' he has paid over his career, to cover him in such an eventuality...  

He retains illness benefit (as long as he is on it pre Jan 2009) as long as he is certified unfit for work by his doctor and passes social welfare reviews, as long as he needs it (ie prsi/benefit does not exhaust).  He can also apply to the dept for an exemption to do rehabilitative work or approved course.  Hours are capped at up to 20 hours per week, income not assessed.

If he is certified as fit to return to work by his Doctor, he could transfer onto Jobseekers Benefit (also PRSI based and not means tested) if he is available and seeking work.  If there is no longer a position at his current company, would a redundancy situation not apply?  If he voluntarily resigns, not only would his miss out on entitlements but it would affect a Jobseekers Benefit application.  Hope this helps.

A


----------

